# Is she in pain?



## woodleighcreek (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a first time Jersey Wooly doe who is HUGE. You can literally see babies sticking out her sides. She is due today and I was wondering if she is in pain. My does normally only have 3 or 4 so I dont know. 

Also, is there anyway to induce labor?


----------



## manybirds (Aug 27, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> I have a first time Jersey Wooly doe who is HUGE. You can literally see babies sticking out her sides. She is due today and I was wondering if she is in pain. My does normally only have 3 or 4 so I dont know.
> 
> Also, is there anyway to induce labor?


Unless she is having birthing troubles i dought she is in pain. I honestly don't believe animals (unless something goes wrong) have birthing pains.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Aug 27, 2011)

Thats what I was thinking. But like a said, since she is so small and has LOTS of babies in her, it is kind of scary looking.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 27, 2011)

Have to agree with manybirds, if she's not showing signs of distress, she should be OK.  Boy, sounds like she has more than 3 or 4 kits coming.  

Sending positive thoughts for a speedy, stressfree birth for your doe.  Looking forward to hearing Mom and all kits are healthy.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 27, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> Thats what I was thinking. But like a said, since she is so small and has LOTS of babies in her, it is kind of scary looking.


I think with rabbits you just have to wait it out. They're just to small you know. Maybe she'll have lots of healthy babies


----------



## woodleighcreek (Aug 27, 2011)

I hope she dose have lots of healthy babies! In past litters, I only get one healthy baby because the rest are peanuts.  But I have high hopes for this doe! I will upload pics as soon as she has them!


----------



## M.R. Lops (Aug 27, 2011)

She shouldn't be in pain.  Hopefully all goes well.  What breed is she?  Larger breeds can have several kits, smaller breeds average 3-4, but i have had a Holland Lop successfully raise 8 kits.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Aug 27, 2011)

She is a Jersey Wooly


----------



## M.R. Lops (Aug 27, 2011)

I found a site that said they usually have 4-6 kits.  So, she probably is just carrying a larger litter.  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 27, 2011)

M.R. Lops said:
			
		

> I found a site that said they usually have 4-6 kits.  So, she probably is just carrying a larger litter.  Let us know how it goes!


Bigger may mean few peanuts this time or none at all. 

Can't wait to hear.    And can't wait to see your future champs!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Aug 27, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> M.R. Lops said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really hope there are less peanuts! My other doe, Hufflepuff, had 6 (really 5 1/2) kits last time, but 3 were DOA and 2 were peanuts. This time, I can really feel the difference in my rabbits belly. I can feel at least 5 good sized kits just waiting to get out. 


Do rabbits sometimes kindle in the afternoon?


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 27, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really not sure.  I always thought it would be early in the morning.   Just remember, no experience here, only what I've read.    

As I posted on another thread about an excited anticipated goat birth.   Anticipation...she's making me wait.   She will deliver when she's ready.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Aug 27, 2011)

usually in the morning or evening, but i have had does kindle in the afternoon also.  I find that my does kindle earlier, usually on the 30th day, when they have larger litters and on the 31st day for smaller litters.  Also, the time you bred the doe could effect the time of day she kindles.  So, really she can kindle any time of day.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 27, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we've had 2 doe's go in the afternoon


----------



## woodleighcreek (Aug 27, 2011)

She still has not had her kits. She built a nest, but has not pulled fur yet (I put some in there though and she arranged it how she wanted it) I attached the link to the live video feed of her. 

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/jersey-woolie-doe-cam


----------



## M.R. Lops (Aug 28, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> She still has not had her kits. She built a nest, but has not pulled fur yet (I put some in there though and she arranged it how she wanted it) I attached the link to the live video feed of her.
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/jersey-woolie-doe-cam


Hey, i've seen a lot of videos on ustream of puppies and rabbits and stuff live, and I (not being too up to date on all the new technology) was just wondering how that all works.  Can you just use any webcam to make a live video?  I was interested in doing something similar to what you did with your doe and maybe set up a webcam to watch my expecting mothers instead of running out to the bunny barn a million times a day when they're due, lol.  Also what kind of software would you need to do something like that?


----------



## woodleighcreek (Aug 28, 2011)

No software, Just a webcam and a laptop. Make an account and click broadcast. It will automatically find your webcam. Hope that helps!


----------



## M.R. Lops (Aug 28, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> No software, Just a webcam and a laptop. Make an account and click broadcast. It will automatically find your webcam. Hope that helps!


cool, thanks.  That's something I'll definitely look into doing.


----------



## chickenrunnin (Aug 31, 2011)

any pictures yet?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 31, 2011)

I tried watching the live video, it played the commercial, but then just stayed black. Is it working?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 31, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> I honestly don't believe animals (unless something goes wrong) have birthing pains.


Really?  I think they do, but they've evolved to keep quiet when birthing to no attract predators. I know my goat hollers out when she's kidding.  It has got to be painful.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 31, 2011)

I have one that slams her head into the side of the barn for a good three hours and then for the last half hour screams out in horror before pushing out a kid and looks at like holly cow, that was a lot of work.  She doesn't look to painless to me.  Has done it every tiem she has kidded, 4 times now.   She apparantly missed the instructions passed down from other generations to not call attention to herself when in labor.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Aug 31, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I tried watching the live video, it played the commercial, but then just stayed black. Is it working?


Nope, it's not. I took it down. There are some pictures Here: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Woodleigh-Creek-Rabbitry/139468392792985


----------



## chickenrunnin (Aug 31, 2011)

i had the same problem


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 31, 2011)

Couldn't see the video, but did see the pictures.  They are so tiny and so bald when they are born.  Can't wait to see them with hair and their eyes open.


----------



## chickenrunnin (Sep 1, 2011)

wonderful little ones, congratulations


----------



## ArabiansR2Cool (Sep 1, 2011)

How many did she have?


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 1, 2011)

ArabiansR2Cool said:
			
		

> How many did she have?


Counting the peanut 5. She has 4 healthy babies and had no DOAs


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 1, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> ArabiansR2Cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please give us updates!  How's it going since their arrival?  Really thrilled with you.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 2, 2011)

All doing good. Except the peanut which looks like a skeleton. I'll give a better update when I get home and check on them.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 2, 2011)

All are doing good! The peanut finally died (I know that sounds mean, but it was suffering and I did not have the heart to euthanize it.) I added some more pictures on my other post (New babies! what colours?) since im still not sure what colours they are. Im thinking chestnut, opal, chin and a broken chin or chestnut.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 3, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> All are doing good! The peanut finally died (I know that sounds mean, but it was suffering and I did not have the heart to euthanize it.) I added some more pictures on my other post (New babies! what colours?) since im still not sure what colours they are. Im thinking chestnut, opal, chin and a broken chin or chestnut.


Glad to hear all are doing good.  Can't wait to look at the other thread.  Not mean regarding the peanut.  You do what you need to do.  Many breeders keep their peanuts in with the other kits until they pass.  Not uncommon.


----------

